# I'm a new woman!!



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, not really, but Josh agreed to change my screen name from "Senji_Sandy" to the new and more appropriate SULCATA_SANDY!!!

Senji is slang for "Basenji", the breed of dog I've been showing, breeding, living obsessively with for 22+ years. While I am still very active in the breed, no one really knows that side of me, and I've fallen in love with Sulcata...I have three now!!

So, what do yah think? Does it look good on me? Slimming? HAHAHAHA


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay congrats on the name change!! But I don't know if sulcata says slim lol!


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 21, 2013)

How exciting! Thanks for the update.


----------



## sibi (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, I know she's slim because I've seen a pic of her. So, Sulcata_Sandy is very fitting. You keep collecting sullies at the rate you're going, you'll need another name change to Sulcata Queen_ Sandy!!
Now it shows up?!


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2013)

sibi said:


> Hey, what's going on Mods? I can't post?????



No you can't, you've been bad . Personal promotion section needs mod approval.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 21, 2013)

But, but...josh and Yvonne were kewl with it. 

3 Sulcata's in 6 months. Hmmmmm...if I do my Sulcata algebra correctly, then this time next year I will have 47!

AWESOME!!!! I'm ok with that. Now my budget might not agree, but I'd be in Heaven.


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2013)

Be careful. You don't want us to have a tortoise intervention on you.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 21, 2013)

There has got to be a 12 step program. Dang things keep finding me!

Wanna know what is disgusting? The lady sending me the two rescues from CO said two rescue organizations out there turned her away rudely. One said they could take them, but they would have to live outside or be euthanized. WTF?????

When she contacted me, she totally expected me to turn her away. She was so happy when I said "sent them to me!".


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 21, 2013)

Senji was quite cute but for a tortoise forum, Sulcata is most fitting. It's perfect! : )


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 21, 2013)

Yay! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 21, 2013)

Love the New YOU..  Its an awesome new name and quite fitting.


----------

